# Whats Your Favorite Theraband Tube Color



## superman365 (Dec 5, 2012)

*favorite theratube color*​
*what is your favorite TheraBand tube color*

blue - extra heavy228.57%green - heavy114.29%red - medium00.00%yellow - thin457.14%tan - very thin00.00%


----------



## superman365 (Dec 5, 2012)

looking to by some tubes, just wondering what you use/prefer


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Where's Black & Silver ?


----------



## ultravisitor (Oct 21, 2012)

I've never used them but i guess i would not buy anything thicker than Yellow.
Be sure to check out these Chinese Tubes.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

well, I've only just got my hands on my first real theraband tubes...green ones...they are brilliant but i think I need either to double up or get something a tad stronger


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

Soon I'll get some red.
I was planning to shoot them single.
When I read now ruthiexxx post I wonder if I made the right choice.


----------



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

try tex shooter his company name is slingshot supplies of the vender forum he sell 1/4 by1/8 large tubes and 3/16 by 1/8 for loops


----------



## superman365 (Dec 5, 2012)

Hrawk said:


> Where's Black & Silver ?


 sorry, I forgot to add those....If you use em.....just tell me in a post


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

To be fair Dave I pump iron at the gym three times a week


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

*I like the yellow*


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Silver


----------



## Carbon (Nov 18, 2012)

I used green for a while but I think they are defiantly overkill for the marbles I shoot. If I had some 10mm steel they would probably work better. I stopped using them once I stopped shooting rocks.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Yellow is fine unless you are throwing bowling balls. The thicker tubes are faster only with very heavy ammo. This video will demonstrate that there is plenty of power to be had with TB Yellow.


----------



## superman365 (Dec 5, 2012)

someone said that the red bands are almost the same as trumark standard pull bands which to my preference, is strong enough....close but not there....I plan to use single bands....(cheaper







) so I am thinkin about some green...am I correct about red theraband being close to equal to regular pull trumark bands?


----------



## superman365 (Dec 5, 2012)

did you get much hand slap with the green carbon?


----------



## Carbon (Nov 18, 2012)

Listen to Henry dude. I found out early on it isn't about getting the biggest pull. I would say go with the yellow, green is waaaay to rubber for anything but literally 3/4" rocks was what I was using. So for 3/8 or 7/16 steel 1745 doubled or yellow would probably work well.

Oh yeah, and without huge ammo the handslap is rather nasty!

Thanks for the video Henry, very interesting to see that much power, and .50 cal lead! Thats just huge ammo. Oh yeah, Superman, 1745 is just about as cheap as you can get, so doubling it up wouldn't really cost much more. lol, 33ft for $9.20!


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

ruthiexxxx said:


> To be fair Dave I pump iron at the gym three times a week


Thanks ruthiexxx. Makes me feel better now.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Carbon said:


> Listen to Henry dude. I found out early on it isn't about getting the biggest pull. I would say go with the yellow, green is waaaay to rubber for anything but literally 3/4" rocks was what I was using. So for 3/8 or 7/16 steel 1745 doubled or yellow would probably work well.
> 
> Oh yeah, and without huge ammo the handslap is rather nasty!
> 
> Thanks for the video Henry, very interesting to see that much power, and .50 cal lead! Thats just huge ammo. Oh yeah, Superman, 1745 is just about as cheap as you can get, so doubling it up wouldn't really cost much more. lol, 33ft for $9.20!


I just finished a comparison of 1745 vs. 2040 and there is not enough difference between1745 and 2040 to justify the increased cost and heavier pull. I'll have it written up on the Testing Chinese Tubes Topic in a day or so..


----------



## superman365 (Dec 5, 2012)

Thanks for the vid Henry....Probably going to go with some 1745 or 1842....not sure yet


----------



## mopper (Nov 17, 2012)

I agree with the folks advocating moderate tubes for anything except the heaviest ammo. My first slingshot was a ringshooter fitted with looped TT Reds (so basically quadruple tubes) and the pull was insanely hard for the speed it delivered (I shoot marbles pretty much exclusively). I have now switched the same (unshortened!) tubes to a slight pseudotaper (short end of loop is attached at about 1/3 of length of longer tube) and it is still my hardest-to-pull and hardest shooting SS by a good margin, harder than double TB Gold 2,5-2cm taper.


----------

